# Solved: print album list



## feather57 (Dec 10, 2009)

How to PRINT a list of albums that are on my media player. Have tried 'media info exporter'. Can not get to do anything the directions said it would. Have XP even tried directions for Vista. How difficult can this be!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

feather57 said:


> How to PRINT a list of albums that are on my media player.


Do you mean Windows Media Player or a portable Mp3 player?



feather57 said:


> Have tried 'media info exporter'.


What program are you using that has 'media info exporter'?

Please provide more details.


----------



## feather57 (Dec 10, 2009)

I am using media player 11. others suggested download microsoft winter fun pack to get the media info exporter. It was supposed to open a window to the exporter when i opened wmp.Then I could export to excel, delete the columns i did not want and print a copy of what was left.
I did this, (the usual download way. Tried the suggested way for Vista but that did not work) there was no window. Click tools,plugins, still no exporter. Contro; panel says i have the fun pack. 
Yes, this is me being lazy and not wanting to type the entire list of wmp and my flashdrives for travel.


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

It's pretty hard to do anything with WMP. 

The simplest way is to get a list of all of your music files using  Karen's Directory Printer. If you have the files for one album in their own folder and a standard naming convention it will make it easier.

You can also get Mp3tag to fix up your tags and then use the Export function to create a report. You can choose HTML, text or even a CSV file to import into Excel. There are some standard reports and you can create your own although there's a bit of a learning curve.

Instead of using WMP try MediaMonkey. It also has a report function.


----------



## feather57 (Dec 10, 2009)

thank you for the reply. Off to work with your suggestions.


----------



## feather57 (Dec 10, 2009)

thanks again karen's directory printer worked great!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

You're welcome, I'm glad it worked for you. 

You can go to thread tools and mark this thread solved.


----------

